# Toplady Tour



## Hippo (Jun 6, 2009)

I woke up this morning and broke the wonderful news to my wife, we were going on a Toplady tour ! 

She was less than thrilled but after promising to feed her and play her cd's in the car she cheered up and we set off from London to drive 122 miles to Burrington Combe, the site of the "Rock of Ages":

View attachment 586

Then 2 miles down the road to Topladys first parish at Blagdon:

View attachment 587

On to the next post


----------



## Hippo (Jun 6, 2009)

A new trip of 52 miles to Toplady's longest serving charge, Broadhembury:

View attachment 588

And then 170 miles back to London.

Now that is the way to spend eleven hours and $80 on gas.


----------



## tgoerz (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice. Will add those items of places to visit the next time there.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## gritsrus (Jun 15, 2009)

Pretty cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 15, 2009)

That would be so cool to see! One day I want to go to England and maybe swing by and see "Rock of Ages". I'm going to try and convince my eldest sister to travel with me once a year for photography reasons. She has a timeshare any where in the world that we could use, so I really want to go!


----------



## caddy (Jun 15, 2009)

That is VERY cool!


----------



## Hippo (Jun 15, 2009)

The one place in the world that I would suggest you have to see or forever be deemed to be provincial is Aya Sophia in Istanbul.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice pics.


----------

